# Prep For Afghanistan



## Cannon Fodder (6 Nov 2005)

Greetings All

I have a 2 part question.  I am a 2Lt in a Armoured recce unit (light Gwagon Recce) and I want to be part of the task force that my brigade is sending out in about a year and a half, preferably as a Trp Ldr.  The first part of my question is what should I do (besides finnish my training of course) to improve my chances for selection.  I am not realy shure about how this process works either so if anyone has any insight it would be appriciated.  

The second part of my question is assuming that I get to go, and get the job I want, what kind of prep would be good to get ready for A-stan?


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (8 Nov 2005)

I'm heading there in Jan/06. I spent 12 years in the Corps and 8 of that at the RCAC School in Gagetown.I have moved on to the engineers. First of all, continue your training, and pay attention to detail. You will recieve all the training you require to go. Concentrate on your task and the tasks of your troop/regiment. Leave all other tasks for the SME's for example improvised explosive removal. It's too easy and don't put too much thought into going beforehand. It will drive you nuts and you will go mental and who's to say you will go and in the postion you want. Set you goals within closer time frame, BOTC and your crew commanding courses. Earn the respect of your troops and all will go well. Have the tunnel vision for a long term dreams and you will forget the now and the troops wil see that and think you have no concern for their welfare. It's the troops that make officer and the troop. Trust me, I've seen it.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2005)

After all that advice, I'd like to add, that as a Reserve Armd 2Lt, your chances of doing all this are rather slim.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (9 Nov 2005)

I agree with Mr Wallace. :-\


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Nov 2005)

Unfortunately, both these experienced gentlemen are quite correct - the odds of deploying as a black hat 2Lt (or Lt for that matter) are rather slim.

There are very few slots available for combat arms subalterns on missions and these (two per) typically go to infantry platoon commanders.  The odds of deploying on a current operation as a recce troop leader approach zero, as there is very limited scope for the employment of a relatively inexperienced officer.

So, what to do?

Well, it is virtually guaranteed that you'll have to wait to deploy.  The odds of deploying as a Captain in a staff job on most missions are infinitely greater than as a subaltern troop leader.  That means getting as much experience as you possibly can and as many qualifications as you can muster to be ready when the time comes.  The more you apply yourself at your home unit and take advantage of every training opportunity that comes along, the better you'll be when a slot comes open.  Selection is based largely on merit and anything you can do to improve your standing would help.  Keep fitness and basic soldiering skills up too - you don't want to look like a prat during predeployment training...

Assuming there's not another reduction in the current mission to Bosnia, that might be a good place to start.  Personally, I've often recommended to Reservists that they cut their teeth on Bosnia before jumping into the fray with Afghanistan, etc..  However, even on this mission, Reservist officers selected are usually at the rank of Captain and higher.

Sorry, but there it is....

Teddy


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> After all that advice, I'd like to add, that as a Reserve Armd 2Lt, your chances of doing all this are rather slim.



I agree... The reserve system for overseas deployment is a tough go.   The process for employment with a Task Force starts with the CFTPO.   If there is employment in your field of training, a position for your rank and a line serial for you MOC (MOS now) than you only have to compete with all the other people in your trade with more experience....   that is of course if you are nominated by your home unit.

Then comes 'selection training'...   (I'm on it now for TF03-06 to Kandahar... Its a joke)

once thats done, you have a few months (depending on trade) of pre deployment training... If you don't get broken, sick, or cut you're on your way to the A-stan.

But when you get there you may have the job you want... or you may be driving around files and senior officers... or at worse, working the gate.

Good luck either way.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (9 Nov 2005)

Teddy, Bosnia and the Yugo missions are canned now but as a staff position he could try OP Danaca in the Golan Hieghts.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Nov 2005)

The big Bosnia missions have wound up but I'm not sure we've pulled out of BRONZE/BOREAS too.   That's what I was referring to.   Last I heard, DANACA is to wind up as well... However, I've been out of the ops loop for a few months and things change quickly....


----------



## Gunner (9 Nov 2005)

I believe we still have a small commitment with EUFOR in Bosnia and I believe we will still have a small contingent with DANACA.  I'll have to check tomorrow.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (9 Nov 2005)

Danaca is still full bore. The Ukranian advanced part showed up to relieve Canada but the realized that the tasking was too much. The Roto's are still in full swing. I just came back in June.


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Nov 2005)

Current operations

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/operations/current_ops_map_e.asp


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Nov 2005)

There are roughly 12 Cdn's in Bosnia........Boreas


----------



## theoldyoungguy (12 Nov 2005)

If i can add in my 2 bits. Im only a private with only a little over a year of experience under my belt, but i have discussed with many a soldiers in my unit and in other units who have depolyed. its almost unanymous that u cant trust on the military to train you properly in your work up training. From what Ive heard the PPCLI before going to afghanistan were doing company level LAV 3 attacks and digging trenches in wainright on there FTX before deployment. There was also a general consensus that they didnt do nearly enough CQB(FIBUA) before deploying, which left the vast majority of soldiers feeling undertrained and nervous. From what i was told, i myself should be focusing on soaking up as much training with my home unit as i can, missing no exercises and asking questions, because u cant rely on the army to properly train you before you go over, when your there you rely on common sense and your basic soldiering skills. so my advice to you would be just that, soak up as much as u can from your home unit and gain as much experiene as possible, i know thats what im going to do.


----------



## Cannon Fodder (12 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the imput eveyone

It seems that its difficult for a person like me to get to Afghanistan, but what about all of these other operations?  From a quick look on the dnd website it seems that most of these tasks are UN military observer type jobs.  Is there any room for a young officer to get on one of these tours or are they looking for people with lots of time in?

Based on the comments I'v read so far it seems like its pretty much impossible for a res Trp Ldr to get to do the job that they train for.  If this is the case what can I do to get on an operation?  It's a little bit frustrating when you hear a lot about the overtasked, undermanned army, and then when you want to help; it turns out that even with all your training(I just need my 2 Trp Ldr mods to be an Lt.) you cant be deployed because you're a reservist.  Is this the case or am I takeing crazy pills? :rage:


----------



## RHFC_piper (12 Nov 2005)

Cannon Fodder said:
			
		

> Thanks for the imput eveyone
> 
> It seems that its difficult for a person like me to get to Afghanistan, but what about all of these other operations?   From a quick look on the dnd website it seems that most of these tasks are UN military observer type jobs.   Is there any room for a young officer to get on one of these tours or are they looking for people with lots of time in?
> 
> Based on the comments I'v read so far it seems like its pretty much impossible for a res Trp Ldr to get to do the job that they train for.   If this is the case what can I do to get on an operation?   It's a little bit frustrating when you hear a lot about the overtasked, undermanned army, and then when you want to help; it turns out that even with all your training(I just need my 2 Trp Ldr mods to be an Lt.) you cant be deployed because you're a reservist.   Is this the case or am I takeing crazy pills? :rage:



UNMO's have probably the worst jobs in the most insane conditions I have ever heard of.  About a month ago I had the opportuniy to work as enemy force at PSTC (Peace Support Training Centre) in Kingston... It was a fantastic tasking, but I felt bad for the students.  

The scenarios we participated in ranged from agresive patrols to human rights violations to hijacking their vehicles.. all of whice are based on actual situations experienced in UN military observer operations.  

The students on my tasking were from all over the UN; Canada, USA, Ireland, England, France, Benin, Kenya etc. and they were going to the Sudan.

The job of the UNMO's is to observe both sides of a conflicted area UNARMED and report to the UN.  They have nothing to protect them except their wits and their blue helmets... a lot of the students got themselves 'killed' in the scenarios we played out... especially the human rights stand (long story).  If anything happens to them, the closest help they have is a small UN QRF that takes about 20 min to deploy.

I suggest, if you are interested, do some research... and talk to some others who have done an UNMO tasking...and good luck.
Heres the PSTC website
http://armyapp.dnd.ca/pstc-cfsp/main.asp?lng=Eng


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (13 Nov 2005)

> Thanks for the imput eveyone
> 
> It seems that its difficult for a person like me to get to Afghanistan, but what about all of these other operations?  From a quick look on the dnd website it seems that most of these tasks are UN military observer type jobs.  Is there any room for a young officer to get on one of these tours or are they looking for people with lots of time in?
> 
> Based on the comments I'v read so far it seems like its pretty much impossible for a res Trp Ldr to get to do the job that they train for.  If this is the case what can I do to get on an operation?  It's a little bit frustrating when you hear a lot about the overtasked, undermanned army, and then when you want to help; it turns out that even with all your training(I just need my 2 Trp Ldr mods to be an Lt.) you cant be deployed because you're a reservist.  Is this the case or am I takeing crazy pills?



UNMOs are typically selected from those with some time in - all are Captains or higher.  This is because being a military observer requires a modicum of experience and training - generally above the troop level.

The fact of the matter is, before you swallow your bitter pill, that we're not deploying many Regular Force armour Troop Leaders, let alone Reservists.  With only one troop per rotation and limited SHQ billets, the subbies are lining up to deploy.  Again, you're very  junior, aren't trained on Coyote, and are in a low demand trade.  As I stated earlier, your best bet is patience, training, experience, and more patience.  Work on getting experience under your belt and earning the support of your chain of command and you'll deploy...

Teddy


----------



## KevinB (13 Nov 2005)

Or OT to the Infantry  ;D


----------

